# Preparing for School



## Short Round (Aug 10, 2012)

I recently got accepted to do a lateral move from the USMC 03 field to CI/HUMINT. Without violating any OPSEC guidelines I'm wondering what sort of work I can can be doing to better prepare myself for the schoolhouse. While I wait for the paper genies to process everything I've got an abundance of time and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2012)

Read unclass doctrine and do PT, hard to go wrong with that.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 10, 2012)

Im not an 0211 but I've worked with them a lot.  Biggest thing I can reccomend is getting good at writing.  I mean, get REALLY good.  Familiarize yourself with naval letter format.


----------



## Short Round (Aug 11, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Im not an 0211 but I've worked with them a lot. Biggest thing I can reccomend is getting good at writing. I mean, get REALLY good. Familiarize yourself with naval letter format.


Thanks I'll start brushing up on it. Last time I had to use the format was doing drop packages for students at SOI but that was a while ago.
I had heard that adjectives were frowned upon and to get ready for a lot of black and white style writing.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2012)

That should help.  Attention to detail is super important for these guys.  The -2X loves to kick back reports for the most miniscule of errors so you'll save yourself a ton of rewrite time if you get each detail right the first time.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not an 0211 however I have done some post-military work with a few guys so I will add role playing to your list.  Learn how to lie very well.  I'm sure this will be greatly covered in school but it's a good skill to have no matter what.  You need to know how to be best friends with somebody that you despise, all based off of a fake life that you generate for yourself.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got a couple of journal articles on the subject I'll post up once I get back to a uni computer.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 13, 2012)

Short Round, do you have access to SIPR?

If so, get on SIPR and do a search for "Joint Counterintelligence Training Academy (JCITA)".  There are some unclass basic overview of CI online courses.....all you need is a SIPR email account...AKO-S or similiar.

Just a thought.


----------



## Short Round (Aug 14, 2012)

Kraut783 said:


> Short Round, do you have access to SIPR?
> 
> If so, get on SIPR and do a search for "Joint Counterintelligence Training Academy (JCITA)". There are some unclass basic overview of CI online courses.....all you need is a SIPR email account...AKO-S or similiar.


I don't have a SIPR account however I've got a buddy in the school S2 who I believe has one and might be able to look it up. Thanks!

And SpitfireV I would really appreciate the articles!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 15, 2012)

Here you go mate. Apologies for the delay. I've got some more laying about on here too but I'll have to sort through them. These are just some CI/HUMINT ones. They might not be totally applicable but they're interesting to read. I had one written by an ex CIA DO type who was writeing about what makes a good case officer but I can't seem to find it right now. I'd appreciate it if you guys didn't distribute these beyond here but undoubtedly google will pick it up.


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2012)

Read The Interrogator about Hanns Scharff.


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2012)

Short Round said:


> Without violating any OPSEC guidelines I'm wondering what sort of work I can can be doing to better prepare myself for the schoolhouse.


 
1) Get a gallon of paint.

2) Get a piece of wood.

3) Cover wood with paint.

4) Watch intently while noting changes.

5) Draft report.

6) Place report into trash.


----------



## Short Round (Aug 15, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Here you go mate. Apologies for the delay. I've got some more laying about on here too but I'll have to sort through them. These are just some CI/HUMINT ones. They might not be totally applicable but they're interesting to read. I had one written by an ex CIA DO type who was writeing about what makes a good case officer but I can't seem to find it right now. I'd appreciate it if you guys didn't distribute these beyond here but undoubtedly google will pick it up.


Tango, I'll start reading these as soon as I get a chance. Its scary how much you can find on google these days, I researched everything I could find about the A&S board for CI/HUMINT and came away knowing more than I think I should have about what to expect.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 15, 2012)

These are all from journals that don't usually pop up on google but I think I'm stretching the terms of use lol.


----------



## Short Round (May 13, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the info. I just recieved my orders to 1st Intel and have finished signing my extension. I've been taking college classes in my free time as well lately in order to get my mind ready to learn new things. Also here at SOI I've been jumping into classes during my off time IOT pick up new MOS's like 0351 and 0341. Not really sure if these are going to prove beneficial although career wise I'm sure that they cannot hurt. I'm looking forward to this challenge and hope that it will be a rewarding experience in the end. The most exciting part of this is that I have absolutely no idea what to expect as an 0211. Obviously a lot of reporting, but other than that I've heard all kinds of crazy stories regarding HET guys from some of my old buddies now in MSOB and Recon. Now... I'm not going to assume that every story is true, however just the thought that I'd be able to support operations at a more precise level is exciting. I'm lucky enough to have a wife that is 110% on board with me doing this and a command that has put up with me jumping into a multitude of side projects to prepare for this transition.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 13, 2013)

Congrats!  Don't get in trouble at Dam Neck....


----------



## Short Round (May 13, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Congrats! Don't get in trouble at Dam Neck....


 Funny... The OIC for my interview said the same thing immediately upon letting me know of the A&S  results. His cryptic verbage was "Don't lose your mind at Dam Neck, they're always watching..."


----------



## 8654Maine (May 13, 2013)

One thing I learned from our SSgt CI attached to our team:  listen.  There are just too many rectums w/ verbal diarrhea.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 25, 2013)

How did you do?


----------



## Daedalus (Oct 30, 2013)

Hot tip for Dam Neck; avoid the galley at all costs.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 31, 2013)

Daedalus said:


> Hot tip for Dam Neck; avoid the galley at all costs.


Did they ever condemn that McDonald's on base?  That place was a sack of hot garbage!


----------



## Daedalus (Oct 31, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Did they ever condemn that McDonald's on base?  That place was a sack of hot garbage!



It was long gone when I was there - Nasty D's though had yet to fade from base memory though.


----------



## Demon Dog (Dec 3, 2015)

I


Short Round said:


> Tango, I'll start reading these as soon as I get a chance. Its scary how much you can find on google these days, I researched everything I could find about the A&S board for CI/HUMINT and came away knowing more than I think I should have about what to expect.


 have my A&S board Dec 16. Anything that I should study more in depth or tip to be successful? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2015)

Demon Dog said:


> I
> 
> have my A&S board Dec 16. Anything that I should study more in depth or tip to be successful? Thanks in advance.



I wouldn't hold out for an answer. The OP hasn't been around since May.


----------



## Demon Dog (Dec 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I wouldn't hold out for an answer. The OP hasn't been around since May.


Yea, I didnt really look at the date of the post. Ah well, better luck elsewhere I suppose.


----------

